# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Nannoptopoma sp. "Peru"

## Ah_ZhaN

Hello AQ, anyone keeping Nannoptopoma sp. "Peru" with success ??  :Grin:  
Are they commonly known as ''orange zebra oto'' ?  :Huh?: 

Here's a picture of it from apistoworldhk.com

http://www.apistoworldhk.com/shop/pr...roducts_id=472

----------


## Quixotic

Good things are always too far away. Picked up any from Azmi? Heard that cucumber among other things can be fed to them.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Good things are always too far away. Picked up any from Azmi? Heard that cucumber among other things can be fed to them.


I'm still struggling between keeping Parotocinclus sp. or Nannoptopoma sp.  :Laughing:  Haven't picked up any specimen yet because I'm still searching for more information and hope to encounter anyone who had success in keeping them too.  :Wink:  

Yah, I've heard that a few people did well with cucumber feeding.  :Angel:

----------


## ranmasatome

You can also try zuchinni... i think they love that as well.. plus its a little softer and eaiser to eat.

----------


## mervin

my longest surviving one was 8 months, they seem like low PH water.
had mine in ADA soil.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> You can also try zuchinni... i think they love that as well.. plus its a little softer and eaiser to eat.


 :Shocked:  zuchinni sounds like a good choice while soft is definitely a positive factor to feed these 'suckers'. In that way, there's no need to boil the cucumber to soften it before feeding.  :Grin:  I guess we can save time by direct feeding of zuchinni. 

Are the zuchinni just as suitable for feeding CRS(crystal red shrimps) ?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## ranmasatome

they will go nibble on it as well....that i've seen before.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Anyway, I just picked up a Parotocinclus sp. 'peru' and a Nannoptopoma sp. 'peru' from Azmi yesterday.... They looked so lovely! All the best of luck to me~~  :Grin:

----------


## benny

I used to have them then they were available a few years ago. No luck in keeping them alive. There was a bunch of us crazy about this fish then, but they don't seem to last long. Fragile......

Cheers,

----------


## Quixotic

> Anyway, I just picked up a Parotocinclus sp. 'peru' and a Nannoptopoma sp. 'peru' from Azmi yesterday.... They looked so lovely! All the best of luck to me~~


Hahaha, when in doubt, just get both, don't need to crack your head choosing between the two.

I have gotten 3 of these from C328 the other day. Doing okay so far and working hard at the algae in my tank.

Read that they are sensitive to water change, so will be cautious when doing so. Will see if they last longer than the _Parotocinclus_ sp. "Peru" I had.

----------


## andrewtyr

very expensive fish!!

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Hahaha, when in doubt, just get both, don't need to crack your head choosing between the two.
> 
> I have gotten 3 of these from C328 the other day. Doing okay so far and working hard at the algae in my tank.
> 
> Read that they are sensitive to water change, so will be cautious when doing so. Will see if they last longer than the _Parotocinclus_ sp. "Peru" I had.


Yah Quixotic, I got both specimens each while I am cracking my head so hard.

The previous batch of Nannoptopoma sp. "Peru'' lasted more than the _Parotocinclus_ sp. "Peru" from the great hall.  :Laughing:  

And yup! I just did a 25% of water change instead of my weekly 50% regime. This time round, the both of them seems to be more 'sociable'---No hiding or missing-in-action. However, they are not yet seen to be consuming my boiled cucumber slice(I got it from my school canteen free).

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> very expensive fish!!


Yup, it looks more like a super duper mini pleco...but it's got a *BIG* head.  :Grin:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

*NOooOOOOO!!!!!!* :Exasperated:  

My Preciousssss just died!! :Knockout:  It turns very pale and behaves very jumpy... :Flame:  It passed away shortly when I just quarantine it.  :Crying:   :Exasperated:

----------


## ranmasatome

Quarantine is usually what pushes it over the border to join the dead. Whats your quarantine procedure?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

I scooped it out together with some of the tank water into a small pet container(those plastic guppy tank) and added in abit of new aged water.

Anyway, I just found out the culprit --- FLOURISH EXCEL !!!!  :Evil:   :Exasperated:

----------


## Quixotic

One of mine gone up the lorry, but the other two is doing fine.

Since they are rather sensitive, suggest that you moderate whatever that you dose in the tank.

----------


## stormhawk

These are highly sensitive fishes and I would not recommend them to anyone, even if they're experienced fishkeepers. The fish seems to require a particular diet and it will eventually waste away in our aquariums. While its a nice little fellow, I would leave this species very much alone.

You're better off with _Parotocinclus spilosoma_. I have 2 of these small fellows and they're still very much healthy. I've had them for more than a year and they're still very happy little fellows.  :Grin:

----------


## Quixotic

Interesting observation that they are actually eating tubifex that I fed to other inhabitants. Hmm... Not sure if that is a good thing though.

----------


## stormhawk

Its a good thing Quixotic. Tubifex worms provide a source of protein for these Otocinclus-type species. Most of us tend to view them as primarily herbivores but I found that they too, love some "meat" from time to time. My friend showed me how his Otocinclus literally just stuck themselves to the worm feeder whenever he fed tubifex worms. I still have pictures of my Otocinclus doing that.  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

Yes, I know that Otocinclus love meaty stuff too. Mine practically go beserk when fed with tubifex or bloodworm. They even compete with the Corydoras vacumming the gravel.

Actually what I meant was that the Nannoptopomas are omnivores, but are they primarily herbivores or carnivores? Like what you have mentioned, we view them as primarily herbivores, but they may very well need meaty stuff more than green ones. *shrug*

----------


## stormhawk

Hehe, yeah my Parotocinclus spilosoma goes berserk too when tubifex worms are in the tank.  :Smile: 

As for the Nannoptopoma, I am of the opinion that they're primarily carnivorous in diet. Algae and plant matter might form a part of their diet but they seem to be more carnivorous. I've seen those that I've kept before, going for live tubifex and bloodworms, but totally ignore algae pellets I bought specifically for them..  :Knockout: .. they'll only go for the algae pellets when they're pretty hungry.

For now I'm staying out from them, because they're tiny and sensitive little fellas. Plus, I've got a shoal of 6 hungry Angelfishes in the main tank, and they might make a meal of these tiny buggers.  :Opps:

----------


## Quixotic

Okay, that probably means that I should watch my tubifex feedings. Been feeding that too often. Will see how it goes. *crossing fingers*

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hi Quixotic, any updates on your specimen ?? 

C328 had a new arrival of them recently...all are pretty large and stable too. I just got myself one piece too.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Quixotic

Uhm, no good, gone to fish heaven. I probably messed up something too much in the tank, don't know if it is the water change or fed too much or whatever...

But I did pick up another bigger two from the recent shipment which looks to be much more active and stable. So far so good with only water top ups and sparse feeding.

----------


## BFG

Saw a few at C328 on Friday. Including the zebra otto.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Saw a few at C328 on Friday. Including the zebra otto.


Yup, me and Quixotic managed to get some specimens. This batch is pretty grown up, big and stable...Worth to buy.  :Wink:

----------

